# Anyone made a "Synum" press yet??



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I really like having a portable press with me in the field and have had good luck with my Bowmaster up to this point. Unfortunately, the Bowmaster isn't the fastest press in the world and I don't like having to worry about the threaded rod nicking my string and cables if things get a little weird. I've been looking at getting a Synum for a replacement but I just don't see how they get almost $200 for some pulleys and rope. Looking at the fingers compared to the Bowmaster fingers, they just put a little curve in them. I don't have any beyond parallel limb bows so I'm thinking of taking my Bowmaster split limb brackets and making my own "Synum" press using them. Have any of you tried this and would be willing to maybe share some advice or thoughts on the subject?


----------



## #40Fan (Apr 2, 2014)

Now that I have my "upgraded" Synunm, I was thinking about figuring out a way to copy it. The middle set of pulleys would be the hardest to come by, but I swear I read a post a while back (from way back) where someone had a link to them. But, haven't found it since.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

There is some info in this thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1866855 about rope and pulley type presses and parts for them.


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

tag for later


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

beaverman said:


> There is some info in this thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1866855 about rope and pulley type presses and parts for them.


Thanks for the link. I'll have to do some looking around and see what stuff I can't find to make this happen.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay so I bought 2 of the vang fiddle blocks from this link. http://www.mauriprosailing.com/us/product/HAR244.html?gclid=CJK00dfjl78CFeXm7AoduToAjw I found them a dollar cheaper at another site but they wanted almost $15 in shipping as opposed to $9ish at this place. I'm thinking of making fingers instead of modifying my Bomaster Split Limb Adapters. Once these show up I'll have a better idea of what I need and go from there.


----------



## #40Fan (Apr 2, 2014)

I made this off of some specs and photos Nuts&Bolts posted. I think there should be more of a gap between the fingers because after dipping, there is only 5/8". My plastic dipping needs a little helping and fresh steel would make it look better.


----------



## #40Fan (Apr 2, 2014)

The fingers are looking a lot better now that the plastic dip is drying. Another member brought up a good question. How much will it hold? So, how much should it hold? I only have a scale that will go up to 100 lbs. I have an I-beam here in the shop that I can hook the fingers on and then hang myself from it. That'll get me 205 lbs. Co-worker that is probably pushing 280.


----------



## Antonio Amaral (Jul 21, 2013)

I have one synum and love, expensive but works really fine


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

#40Fan said:


> The fingers are looking a lot better now that the plastic dip is drying. Another member brought up a good question. How much will it hold? So, how much should it hold? I only have a scale that will go up to 100 lbs. I have an I-beam here in the shop that I can hook the fingers on and then hang myself from it. That'll get me 205 lbs. Co-worker that is probably pushing 280.


Not 100% on what it should hold. It really doesn't take that much to compress the limbs on a bow. I'd say if you can hold 300#, you'll be good to go. The pulleys that I bought have a max working load of 350lbs and I'm pretty sure they are the same as what's on the synum.


----------



## #40Fan (Apr 2, 2014)

A closer look at what the pulley system on the Synunm looks like.


----------



## #40Fan (Apr 2, 2014)

And this is what the tips of the Synunm fingers look like after ~dozen presses.


----------



## #40Fan (Apr 2, 2014)

The plastic dip shrank up pretty good and the fingers look a whole lot better.


----------



## #40Fan (Apr 2, 2014)

Just did the hang test with me on it. Didn't budge a bit and I had it right on the edge of the tip where it starts to curve back up.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks good #40Fan. How'd you bend them?


----------



## #40Fan (Apr 2, 2014)

I found an piece of round steel that was almost 1" in diameter and welded a flat piece off center. I ran the weld along the back side to keep the front as flat as possible.



Then with the tips of the finger being squeezed against the flat piece in a vice, I heated them up enough to bend them 90° over the bar. 



Right after that I took an air chisel and hit it right where the flat plate and piece of round metal meet to give the little upward swing, then made sure everything was at a 90° angle.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

Any updates? Curious how the DIY fingers worked out.


----------



## Antonio Amaral (Jul 21, 2013)

#40Fan said:


> And this is what the tips of the Synunm fingers look like after ~dozen presses.


Mine is perfect i have bought more than one year ago


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Well I haven't had time to build my fingers yet. I'm working on a better design but I've been super busy with school. I did however get some pulleys and rope and I tried it out with my bowmaster split limb adapters. It worked great but the dang bowmater fingers cut my string. I've been going to make a new set for hunting season but it still sucks. I won't have a lot of time to shoot the next 2 weeks because finals are coming up but it would be nice to have the option. Looks like my trad gear gets the start.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Think I'll stick w' my old Bowmaster for now.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Would love to see a finished product using that sailing fiddle block.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Anyone? 
Pics?
Plans? 
Parts?


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Don't see why the Bowmaster brackets wouldn't work?


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

#40Fan said:


> And this is what the tips of the Synunm fingers look like after ~dozen presses.


 Slide some rubber chair leg cups over the fingers. Most any hardware store will have them.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Reverend said:


> Anyone?
> Pics?
> Plans?
> Parts?


I made one just using my Bowmaster brackets until I get time to make my own brackets and stream line the build. I have a great idea to make adjustable hooks but just like all my other great ideas, I have no time to make them.

Here's a couple pics of the one I built. I'd like 1 more pulley at the top left. It would make it even easier to pull. It's pretty easy as it is but easier is always better. 








I colored the two separate pieces of rope. The 3rd piece just feeds through the double pulley and the fiddle block. 















It worked really well until the POS Bowmaster bracket cut my string!


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Huntinsker said:


> I made one just using my Bowmaster brackets until I get time to make my own brackets and stream line the build. I have a great idea to make adjustable hooks but just like all my other great ideas, I have no time to make them.
> 
> Here's a couple pics of the one I built. I'd like 1 more pulley at the top left. It would make it even easier to pull. It's pretty easy as it is but easier is always better.
> View attachment 2021554
> ...



Wow! That's awesome. Great job. 
I would love to know all the parts you used and where you got them. 
Also, can you elaborate on the Bowmaster bracket cutting your string? Was that the bow string or the press string? 
I have both styles of the Bowmaster brackets: The "J" hooks, and the Limb Brackets. I was hoping one of those styles would work on the press I'm wanting to build.
How much would you estimate that you spend in materials?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

The part where the red and green "rope" meets I have them tied in a square knot just to keep them together for the picture. That's what allows me to quickly adjust the length for different bows. I'm thinking of a way to adjust them even faster. Something like a 1/2 piece of pipe and a "V" cut into each end on each side just like the fiddle block. That way you can pull them through, lock them in the "V" and press the bow. 

The bowmaster adapter cut my string on my bow. I was pressing my Anarchy with this and the side edge rubbed a little on the string and cut 2 strands of my Fury string. The limb adapters I have in mind will not have any sharp edges if I can ever get them made.

I went to a local nuts and bolts store and got the pulleys, rope and steel loops. Think I spent a little more than $20. The biggest expense was the fiddle block that I got here http://www.mauriprosailing.com/us/pr...FeXm7AoduToAjw 

I got 1/4" rope (seems bigger) and 5/16" pulleys (the rope fit better than in the 1/4".


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks so much for your help. 
I just ordered a V-Jam fiddle block from Harken. Tomorrow I will visit Harbor Freight. 
Do you think these limb brackets will work with this system?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't see why not. If it will work for a bowmaster, it'll work for this.


----------



## randolph_ar (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello all, I finally got around to building my press today. I used a gambrel hoist made by Big Game Treestands ($14.99) and 48" piece of 3/8" cold rolled round stock ($4.99). I made each limb adapter appx. 11" long and use a bench vise to do the bends. I wrapped the ends with rubber tape (they kind that only sticks to itself, I couldn't find any plastidip). I used to remove the string off of a 20+ year old Hoyt Rebel Mystic. It worked really nicely. With the locking function on the gambrel pulley it would hold it in place and not slip. Letting it down was a little tricky but I was able to do that easily enough. I wanted to try this on a old bow that I have and not my primary hunting bow since season opens up this Saturday. For the $20 I have invested, I think that it work just nice.


----------



## mkj766 (Aug 23, 2011)

Check out the press at Nighthawkarchery.com portable and convenient.


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

Making one of these soon. I have a bunch of 550 paracord lying around. Do you guys think that it would be strong enough for this? Any idea what the load on the rope is?


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

@huntinsker

Were you able to come up with some kind of quick adjust system? I have been trying to puzzle it out for the last couple of days and can't seem to find a good idea


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

fgignac said:


> @huntinsker
> 
> Were you able to come up with some kind of quick adjust system? I have been trying to puzzle it out for the last couple of days and can't seem to find a good idea


Sorry I kind of lost this thread and haven't had time to work on it very much. What I was imagining for a quick adjust was just a piece of steel pipe, maybe 3/4", that you cut a "V" in on opposite ends on opposite sides. Then just jam the rope into it like the fiddle block. So on the pics that I posted above, where the red and green come together, instead of tying a quick release knot, slide each loose end through the "V" cut pipe and wedge it where you want. A simple knot on the end of each piece of loose rope would keep it from pulling all the way out so you don't have to feed it through all the time.


----------

